

iPhone Gel Electrophoresis Chamber - logston
http://plog.logston.me/iphone-gel-electrophoresis-chamber/

======
IndianAstronaut
Pretty cool. Why wasn't a ladder used though to make sure you have the
different size bands?

Also, next step, iphone thermocycler?

